# Libellen 2019



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Servus 

Heute habe ich den ersten _ Vierfleck_ (Libellula quadrimaculata) am Teich gesehen und ablichten können.

  

Ich glaube anfang Mai, konnte ich schon eine gerade geschlüpfte __ frühe Adonislibelle sichten. Das wars allerdings für heuer bis jetzt gewesen. Hoffe das das Wetter sich jetzt bessert.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut! 

welche sind denn immer so die ersten im Jahr? 
ich habe vor ein oder zwei Wochen schon kleine __ Libellen gesehen, aber sehr zart und dünn, recht dunkel. Kann also beim besten Willen nicht sagen, was für welche das waren. Aber ich habe am letzten Wochenende bereits eine leere exuvie von einer Großlibelle gefunden, also mindestens __ Vierfleck-Größe.

lg Ina


----------



## Wachtlerhof (24. Mai 2019)

Oh, von diesen Vierflecklibellen sind diese Woche hier am Betonteich auch ein gutes Dutzend geschlüpft - sehr zur Freude meines Katers Carlo. Und bei der Goldfischpfütze __ fliegen einige kleinere, mit so rotem Körper rum.


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

@ Ina & Gisela: die ersten sind die schlanken kleinen roten Adonislibellen
 
Das Bild ist am 12.05.2017 entstanden. War damals auch die erste geschlüpfte ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Mai 2019)

Geschlüpft dürften bei mir nach den leeren Hüllen zu urteilen schon mindestens 100 sein. Am Teich __ fliegen aber z.Z. nur die kleinen roten und blauen umher.


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2019)

Aber wer sind denn die kleinen dunklen? Die sind noch kleiner als die Adonislibellen.


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Du meinst in diese Richtung ?

  
Eintagsfliege

     
Schlammfliegen

Sonst kann ich nur auf eine *Zwerglibelle – Nehalennia speciosa* hinweisen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wanderra (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Teichfreunde
Auch ich habe ein paar Fotos geschossen die ich euch gerne zeigen möchte!


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Super Bilder .... 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Wanderra (24. Mai 2019)

Danke Helmut, deine sind auch klasse!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2019)

Hallo Helmut, nein die __ fliegen waren es auf keinen Fall. Die zwerglibelle scheint mir etwas zu klein und etwas zu bunt zu sein. Von der Größe her würde ich schon Richtung Adonislibelle sagen. Aber halt dunkel. bisschen wie eine Weidenjungfer

lg Ina


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2019)

Meinst du diese

Eventuell wirst du hier noch fündig

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (24. Mai 2019)

ja danke Helmut, die kommt hin! Genau weiß ich es natürlich nicht mehr, da ich kein Foto habe. Aber sie sah ganz so in der Art aus. 

lg Ina


----------



## Tomy26 (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo 

Ein paar Handybilder habe ich auch von den letzten 2 Tagen.

Aber die Bilder von @Wanderra sind der Hammer

Leere Hüllen habe ich auch wieder einige.
  

Aber auch zwei beim schlupf erwischt.
    Start 

    fertig
  

Die zwei sind bis an den Rand des Schwimmteichs hochgekommen und dann verstorben. 
Lagen gestern einfach tot an gleicher Stelle unter Wasser. Warum ?


----------



## jenso (15. Juni 2019)

Ist das eine Große __ Königslibelle?  Ein Plattbauchweibchen meint sich mit ihr anlegen zu müssen ...


----------



## Pysur (15. Juni 2019)

Bei uns heute am Teich:
ein __ Plattbauch-Männchen


----------



## Digicat (16. Juni 2019)

Ja, Jenso, ist eine __ Königslibelle genauso wie meine ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Pysur (16. Juni 2019)

Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## Caphalor (20. Juni 2019)

Guten Abend liebes Forum,

heute hat mein Kübelteich erstmalig eine Libelle hervorgebracht 

Ich komme nur mit der Artbestimmung nicht klar und konnte im Internet bisher nicht fündig werden.

Gerade die beiden blauen Punkte über den Augen sind doch recht markant.

Vielleicht hat von euch jemand eine Idee/Tipp parat, um was für eine Kleinlibelle es sich handelt.

LG
Dennis


----------



## Pysur (21. Juni 2019)

Hallo Dennis!

Könnte eine Teichjungfer sein, welche weiß ich jedoch nicht. Helmut hat oben einen schönen Link zu einer Internetseite gepostet. 
Bei uns sind auch solche __ Libellen geschlüpft. Ich habe letztes Jahr eine Libelle bei der Eiablage gefilmt, denke dass es diese Art ist.

LG


----------



## TheHoo (23. Juni 2019)

Die erste Libelle am neuen Teich hat sich eingefunden. Und somit habe ich gleich mal die Kamera geschnappt und bin auf allen vieren rangeschlichen.....


----------



## Pysur (24. Juli 2019)

Morgens halb sechs in Deutschland...
Habe einen Frühaufsteher auf meiner Gartenbank am Teich entdeckt:

 

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die so weit aus dem Teich heraus kommen. Die Bank steht doch ca 1 Meter entfernt vom Teich.


----------



## trampelkraut (24. Juli 2019)

Bei mir sind einige Libellenlavren über den Überlauf vom Filtergraben in den Schwimmteich gewandert. Da dort keinerlei Pflanzen sind, sind sie unter der Holzterasse bis zur Trockenmauer, dort hoch und dann an den Holzpfosten meiner Sitzecke zum Schlüpfen hochgeklettert. Das sind vom Teich gut 4m.


----------



## Pysur (25. Juli 2019)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Bei mir sind einige Libellenlavren über den Überlauf vom Filtergraben in den Schwimmteich gewandert. Da dort keinerlei Pflanzen sind, sind sie unter der Holzterasse bis zur Trockenmauer, dort hoch und dann an den Holzpfosten meiner Sitzecke zum Schlüpfen hochgeklettert. Das sind vom Teich gut 4m.



Ich wusste nicht, dass die solche Strecken "wandern". Man lernt halt nie aus. 
Als unser Quellstein noch nicht angeschlossen war, haben sie sich diesen als Endpunkt ausgewählt. Leider fand ich da aber nur noch die Hüllen.


----------



## Haggard (25. Juli 2019)

Habe ich heute bei einem Rundgang am Teich entdeckt.


----------



## PeBo (25. Aug. 2019)

Bei uns am Teich hat sich heute eine Prachtlibelle blicken lassen. Ab und zu kommt mal eine zu Besuch aber die bevorzugen wohl eher Fließgewässer. Diese sind auffällig durch ihren Flugstil der eher an einen Schmetterling erinnert. 

  

Sitzen:
  

Flügel öffnen:
  

und Abflug:
  

 Beim letzten Bild hat sich doch tatsächlich noch ein Koi in den Hintergrund gedrängt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Sep. 2019)

zwar net am meinem Teich

aber endlich sind mir mal Feuerlibellen (Crocothemis erythrea) am Lac de Salagou in Südfrankreich vor die Linse gekommen (da hat Mann nun auch endlich mal den Lexikabeitrag bebildern können).  Da die Färbung umso roter wird je wärmer es ist sind die Männchen abends zum Sonnenuntergang bei der Ruheplatzsuche recht dunkel gewesen, die Augen und Beine sind bei dieser afrikanisch/mediteranen Libelle immer rot gefärbt (im Gegensatz zu den ähnlichen heimischen __ Heidelibellen die dunkle Augen/Beine besitzen)

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (21. Sep. 2019)

Auch blau, aber keine Ahnung, wie die heißt.


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2019)

jolantha schrieb:


> aber keine Ahnung, wie die heißt


Leider auf dem Handy-Display schlecht zu deuten. Tippe aber auf Blau grüne Mosaik Jungfer
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaugrüne_Mosaikjungfer


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Leider auf dem Handy-Display schlecht zu deuten. Tippe aber auf Blau grüne Mosaik Jungfer
> https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blaugrüne_Mosaikjungfer



nee Rene,

das bei Anne ist ne Kleinlibellenart (siehe Flügelstellung in Ruhe) __ Großlibellen können die Flügel nicht nach hinten klappen

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (22. Sep. 2019)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> nee Rene,
> 
> das bei Anne ist ne Kleinlibellenart (siehe Flügelstellung in Ruhe) __ Großlibellen können die Flügel nicht nach hinten klappen
> 
> MfG Frank


Stimmt da habe ich nicht drauf geachtet.


----------



## jolantha (22. Sep. 2019)

Ist doch nicht wie bei armen Leuten, da gibts noch mehr davon


----------



## sebi3 (7. Dez. 2019)

Ich habe heute Blätter mit dem Kescher abgefischt, damit kein __ Moderlieschen dazwischen landet (passiert normalerweise nicht, wenn man nur unmittelbar an der Oberfläche arbeitet, dann schwimmen die tiefer) schaue ich immer nochmal durch das Laub.

Dabei habe ich auf einem Blatt eine Libellenlarve(?) gefunden. Nachdem ich das Foto gemacht habe, ist sie wieder im Teich gelandet.
 
Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, ob man die einer genaueren Libellenart zuordnen kann?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Dez. 2019)

Hi Sebi,

kann alles mögliche an __ Großlibellen von Typ Mosaikjungern sein

MfG Frank


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Apr. 2020)

Hallo, 

heute ist die erste Libelle bei mir geschlüpft, ist natürlich schn 2020. Hinten rötlich vorne grünlich. 10 min später war sie schon unterwegs.

 Viele Grüße Rüdiger


----------



## troll20 (7. Apr. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> heute ist die erste Libelle bei mir geschlüpft, ist natürlich schn 2020. Hinten rötlich vorne grünlich. 10 min später war sie schon unterwegs.
> 
> ...


Hallo Rüdiger,  wohnst du noch in Deutschland oder ist das Margräflerland ein teil der Adria


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Apr. 2020)

Das heisst hier auch schon mal die Toskana Deutschlands. Ich wohne knapp vor Basel auf der Deutschen Seite. aber so früh hätte ich auch nicht damit gerechnet.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2020)

Heute habe ich das erste Tandem im Jahr 2020 gesehen. Es handelte sich vermutlich um ein Winterlibellenpaar. Kann das möglich sein ?

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

